# How strong is a sneeze?



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

My allergy to pollen had an interesting development this evening. I sneezed so hard I knocked over my Fios modem that was three feet away from me. That's one powerful sneeze. That got me thinking. How strong is a sneeze? Can a sneeze be measured in psi? Is it a hidden source of bio-power? Could we hook up hoses to noses and inject cayenne into the other nostril in order to create sneeze power? Couldn't this break our dependency on foreign oil?

I feel a Nobel prize nomination on the horizon for this.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

I beileve sneezes have been clocked at 200 mph.. either way, they are deadly if you hold the sneeze in.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

P.s I nominate you for a nobel puritan peace prize


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> My allergy to pollen had an interesting development this evening. I sneezed so hard I knocked over my Fios modem that was three feet away from me. That's one powerful sneeze. That got me thinking. How strong is a sneeze? Can a sneeze be measured in psi? Is it a hidden source of bio-power? Could we hook up hoses to noses and inject cayenne into the other nostril in order to create sneeze power? Couldn't this break our dependency on foreign oil?
> 
> I feel a Nobel prize nomination on the horizon for this.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> I beileve sneezes have been clocked at 200 mph.. either way, they are deadly if you hold the sneeze in.


I've held in plenty of sneezes, are you sure about this?


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

There's one nomination! Stockholm, here I come.


----------



## Herald (Apr 17, 2008)

Schwicky.net - Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> ModernPuritan? said:
> 
> 
> > I beileve sneezes have been clocked at 200 mph.. either way, they are deadly if you hold the sneeze in.
> ...




perhaps we have different ideas of "holding in. 

its what i read somewhere, im still trying to find the article


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 17, 2008)

I was told in High School that you could blow out your eardrums if you hold in a sneeze.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

"Sneeze. . . And Blow

Although some people try to stifle their sneezes, the best response is to go with the blow, according to Gailen D. Marshall, Jr., M.D., Ph.D., assistant professor and director of the Allergy and Clinical Immunology Division at the University of Texas Medical School at Houston. "It may be socially acceptable to stifle a sneeze, but it's potentially extraordinarily dangerous," he says.

The peril is in the eustachian tubes, which connect nasal passages to the middle ear, regulating air pressure on both sides of your eardrums. If you suppress a sneeze, mucus from your throat and nose could be thrust into the middle ear or sinuses.

Since the mucus is nonsterile, Dr. Marshall says, "it's very possible to create a sinus infection from sneezing improperly. You can potentially precipitate a middle ear infection as well." At the very worst, if the snuffed-out sneeze is forceful enough, the backed-up pressure may rupture an eardrum.

As for the best way to blow your nose: Close one nostril and blow gently through the other into a tissue, Dr. Marshall says. Force out air and mucus in several puffs, not one all-or-nothing blow. Alternate nostrils until your nose, at least for the time being, is clear."

The Doctors Book of Home Remedies II Sneezing

it appears "kill youu" may be a old wifes tale or a rare situation. but it can stil cause damage if held in.. (as refrenced in quote/site


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting.. Haven't had any problems with my ears. But, thanks for the info!


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 17, 2008)

My husband says I sneeze like an opera singer. I am still not sure what that means, but I think it means it's real loud!


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> Interesting.. Haven't had any problems with my ears. But, thanks for the info!



by holding in it means 

sneezing but not letting it escape out of the nose/mouth hence you fully sneeze without it escaping at all.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> by holding in it means
> 
> sneezing but not letting it escape out of the nose/mouth hence you fully sneeze without it escaping at all.


 
Yes I've done this


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> ModernPuritan? said:
> 
> 
> > by holding in it means
> ...



I shall name you super woman then!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 17, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> Simply_Nikki said:
> 
> 
> > ModernPuritan? said:
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 17, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> I beileve sneezes have been clocked at 200 mph.. either way, they are deadly if you hold the sneeze in.



Yikes! Between years of untreated sleep apnea and sneezes held in, I have probably flushed about a gazillion brain cells. As HAL 9000 said in _2001: A Space Odyssey_, "Dave...my mind is going...I can feel it...I can feel it . . . Daisy, Daaaaaasy . . ."


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 17, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> ModernPuritan? said:
> 
> 
> > I beileve sneezes have been clocked at 200 mph.. either way, they are deadly if you hold the sneeze in.
> ...



that explains a lot!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > ModernPuritan? said:
> ...



Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## Herald (Apr 18, 2008)

Dennis, can't you feel the love brother?


----------

